# Hello from Araceli, 13 and ambitious! Can't wait until spring comes!



## Araceli (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am new to beekeeping, and when I first was creating this account, I knew ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! Within the past few weeks, I have learned some, and I am actually quite glad! However, I am still full of questions, and looking for some answers!  I am the only 13 yr old person to take an interest in beekeeping in my school, so Im hoping that this forum can be my source of experienced information, seeing that like NOBODY at my school has any idea what I'm talking about, and also thinks I'm a freak. XD Can't wait to get started this spring, and also can't wait for knowledge!!


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Welcome! It's great to have you here. I'm sure you will find LOTS of useful information here, and maybe some knowledge too! No one here is going to think you're a freak for talking about bees, so it seems you are in the right place!


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome. I was in your shoes many years ago and read everything I could find about bees. Once, when we had to give speeches in class, where we could chose our own topic, I talked about honey bees. Totally new topic for the teacher and my classmates. Got an A. Maybe you will get that opportunity.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Glad to see someone so young take an interest.

Your participation will drop the average age of beekeepers to
72.5 years old hehehe!

Study, learn and jump right in (with your parents permission).

Beekeeping might just shape your life and play a huge role in who you become!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! I started at 11 myself. They may not like or understand bees, but they love honey!


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome Araceli!


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Araceli, 
I am teaching lots of kids at an Orphanage in Mexico; they are about your age, plus my helper is my 8 year old granddaughter. They love beekeeping. Good luck to you.


----------



## Frontyard Beekeeper (Aug 3, 2011)

Araceli,
Your post sent me on a trip down memory lane. I was about your age when i got my first hive. I have kept bees off and on for about 62 years now. I loved it then and still do. Welcome to the obsession.


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forums from across Lake Michigan!


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome! Read books, keep on the internet (Michael Palmer has a great site) check out some videos on line too - Brushy Mountain has a nice group of them. Don't get discouraged - the first couple of years can be a real roller coaster. I have a 13 year old too - wish he was into bees! Good luck!

JC


----------



## Benthic (May 1, 2011)

Welcome Araceli!

Like others, I too got my first hive when I was about your age. Mine didn't survive it's first winter (I'm sure you'll do better) though, and I've never gotten bees again since then. But now I'm in the same boat you are, trying to learn all I can in preparation for starting two hives in the spring. As others have said, there is a lot to read here and elsewhere on the internet. Michael Bush's site (Michael is a member here) is on the short list of sites not to be missed.

Brian


----------



## Araceli (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your comments! I can tell already that this is going to be SUCH a helpful resource, and a very friendly one, too.  Can't wait to continue researching!


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Ummm... had a senior moment there... I MEANT Michael Bush, not Palmer. Who is Palmer? A golfer? O.K., everyone can have a good laugh now...

JC


----------



## Araceli (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments! I can tell that this forum is going to be very helpful, and friendly too! I have already found some neat information on here! Can't wait to keep researching on this site.


----------



## Emmet Brady (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Araceli - don't feel like a freak! the world of beekeeping is an ancient and revered trade. the fact that you are 13 and dialed into the importance of bees (and the deliciousness of honey) means that you are operating a little more maturely than some of your peers. also, the bees have a lot to teach all of us. i recommend a few books, tops on the list is "the queen must die" by william longgood. he was a journalist, pulitzer prize winner, so it's an easy and entertaining read (some other books are pretty dry and scientific). keep us posted!


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

Maybee you were thinking of Mike Palmer? He has this excellent lecture here . Could have had better sound though.


----------



## Emmet Brady (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link to Mike. I will check it out.


----------



## beeG (Jun 18, 2011)

The world needs more teens like you. High 5. Dont stop attempting your drerams


----------



## Araceli (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks emmet and beeG, and everyone else! I am so inspired by all of these comments!  They really mean a lot to me! And also, my parents are contemplating letting me keep a small hive (probably only 1 brood-box and 2 supers) in our own backyard! (This is great news to me, because if that does happen, I won't have to deal with the issues of finding a farm to let me keep them there, and then also having to worry about pesticides.) I'm keeping my fingers crossed, because so far, my mom thinks it will "look so cute next to the butterfly bush, Jeffery!" , but my dad doesn't quite have the vision... XD


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

welcome, I'm sure more people will pick up your bee fever, good luck


----------



## Benthic (May 1, 2011)

Araceli said:


> Thanks emmet and beeG, and everyone else! I am so inspired by all of these comments!  They really mean a lot to me! And also, my parents are contemplating letting me keep a small hive (probably only 1 brood-box and 2 supers) in our own backyard! (This is great news to me, because if that does happen, I won't have to deal with the issues of finding a farm to let me keep them there, and then also having to worry about pesticides.) I'm keeping my fingers crossed, because so far, my mom thinks it will "look so cute next to the butterfly bush, Jeffery!" , but my dad doesn't quite have the vision... XD


This is indeed great news. Keep working on your Mother. She will be a powerful ally when it comes to convincing your father. 

Brian


----------



## Montana Bee (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Araceli I started beekeeping when I was in highschool in 1964. I quit and got back into it last year because my grandaughter wanted to have a hive. She is an awesome beekeeper and handles the bees like a pro. She has no fear but does respect her bees. You will be very happy you decided to get into beekeeping. I do have one suggestion however. Try to find an experienced beekeeper to help you get started. They will help you choose the right equipment and gear you need. I suggest getting kits that you can assemble yourself. You will enjoy beekeeping more when you dive in with both feet! Good luck and let us know of your progress.

Never be afraid to follow your dreams


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The thing that determines the size of a hive is not just what you want, but what the flow does. If you crowd them they will swarm.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Araceli said:


> NOBODY at my school has any idea what I'm talking about, and also thinks I'm a freak.


Welcome Araceli! I doubt that's the case but if it were then you are surrounded by a few thousand folks that are even bigger freaks. I actually had my first beekeeping experience when I was just 3....well sort of. I slipped away from my dad and opened a hive and got stung about 5 times in the head, I can still remember how bad that hurt. Maybe that's my problem hmmmmm.


----------

